# winter turnings



## dean jordan (Feb 22, 2013)

]Havent been in the shop due to certain circumstances but I have finished a few things. I havent had a lot of luck posting more than @ pics so we will see what happens.I might have to do multiple postings. I keep getting a webpage has expired and lose everything very frustrating

You see it here first. FBE from Kevin. What is unique is that the piece on the right came from inside the piece on the left, I also got a pm from inside the hf on the right. Not much waste
.[attachment=18872]


Engish walnut for the Umqua Valley art show.
18in by 6in
[attachment=18873]

NIP 22by16for art show
[attachment=18874]
[attachment=18877]

nip from Rebuilds
20in by 11in
[attachment=18878]





NIP 20in
[attachment=18876]


Maple 20in by 15in
[attachment=18888]


----------



## Kevin (Feb 22, 2013)

Wow.  

Speechless just speechless!


----------



## Mrfish55 (Feb 22, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Wow.
> 
> Speechless just speechless!



Yes, what Kevin said


----------



## Steelart99 (Feb 22, 2013)

When my goals keep moving based on all the awesome works ... I sometimes think I'll never get there.

Truly lovely works!


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dean, they are just over the top, beautiful.


----------



## hobbit-hut (Feb 22, 2013)

You have had a very productive winter. All are awesome, very creative and inspirational. I'm courious how you cored the FBE. I have seen what is used for bowls but those look like vases and I think maybe a different tool.:i_dunno:


----------



## TimR (Feb 22, 2013)

Dean, wonderful pieces...I like them all. The work you did on the NIP pieces and walnut is very unique...but I think I'm stumped on how you got the FBE piece on right out the little hole on left FBE piece. I've been trying to figure that one out for years!!:rofl2:


----------



## Mike1950 (Feb 22, 2013)

Dean, WAG- the FBE you hollowed down in as far as you could and cut at the top ring??? Absolutely beautiful job however you did it!!!!!


----------



## AXEMAN58 (Feb 22, 2013)

:hatsoff: Count me among the "VERY IMPRESSED".:hatsoff:


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 22, 2013)

All truly beautiful works, love the way you play with shapes and texture in you forms, they become more than just accents. Well done.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Feb 22, 2013)

Very nice work.  For someone who hasn't gotten in a lot of shop time you sure have finished a lot. I'm impresses regardless of how much shop time was involved.
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010 (Feb 22, 2013)

amazing simply amazing dean


----------



## DKMD (Feb 22, 2013)

Great job, Dean! I really like that walnut piece and the carving that you've incorporated in these.


----------



## Vern Tator (Feb 23, 2013)

Beautiful pieces Dean. How big is the biggest FBE hollowform, it must be a monster.


----------



## bearmanric (Feb 23, 2013)

Very nice turns. One day i'll try a Bowl turning. I live 6 hours up i5 Olympia. Very classy work. Rick


----------



## Kevin (Feb 23, 2013)

Vern Tator said:


> Beautiful pieces Dean. How big is the biggest FBE hollowform, it must be a n monster.



Not Dean, but I asked him the same thing Vern and he said two feet tall.


----------



## elnino (Mar 23, 2013)

how did he hollow that thing out twice? which coring system?

awesome work!


----------



## Walt (Mar 23, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Wow.
> 
> Speechless just speechless!



I agree with Kevin........WOW!


----------



## West River WoodWorks (Mar 23, 2013)

:allhail:

Awesome vision!
Tom


----------

